# Snake Pit Herf 11/18 Central FL



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

its the 18th start time 11am BYOTS (bring your own trade sticks) good times to be had by 1 & all. Calling all FL BOTL/SOTL to the Grand Opening/Snkbyt 
1st Annual Snake Pit HERF @ Your Humidor in Indn Hrbr Bch. directions given if/when/as needed.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Guys, This is the get down we've been waiting for!!! This is Dennis' new place and the one we've been talking about renting a van for!!!! Lets get a list going!!!

Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

What part of florida, and how far from orlando.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

What part of florida, and how far from orlando, and tampa


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What part of florida, and how far from orlando, and tampa


east coast south of NASA about 40 miles/20 miles north of VERO Bch 
on Patrick ST in Indain Harbour Bch of A1A near coast line (east coast)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Have a good time Alex, not enough airmiles aved yet..:r 

OH NO.... he did use that pic....aaahhhhhhh


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Well boys I guess I wont be going. Due to me being a butcher and seeing that this day lands on the weekend before thanksgiving. Have fun guys.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

TheButcher said:


> Well boys I guess I wont be going. Due to me being a butcher and seeing that this day lands on the weekend before thanksgiving. Have fun guys.


Just tell Golden Corral that you need the day off!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## TheButcher (Jul 2, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Just tell Golden Corral that you need the day off!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ouch!!! I really do wish I could come though. Well enjoy the :al and :w for me and take a few extra shots for me.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

TheButcher said:


> Ouch!!! I really do wish I could come though. Well enjoy the :al and :w for me and take a few extra shots for me.


Oh lord don't tell Ron to take a few extra shots, he'll be hitting the trash can again :r

Sounds like fun wish I could make it down.

Shawn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Lit'l more than a week away to "Your Humidor" Grand Opening HERF.
your guys are going to love the WIH (walk in humidor). Hows the list coming from the So BOTL. Hey Tampa boys this would be a good time for East meets West, FL that is. Looking forward to seeing/Herf'n w/you all again and meeting some new BOTL/SOTL.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey Guys, This is the get down we've been waiting for!!! This is Dennis' new place and the one we've been talking about renting a van for!!!! Lets get a list going!!!
> 
> Ron


hows the list coming for the So FL BOTL? how many?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Grand Opining HERF delayed due to unforeseen issue,
will repost when things get back on track for the new date 
(a few weeks)


----------

